

To AppStore or not to AppStore that is the question - davabr
http://www.zoomstra.com/2012/01/to-appstore-or-not-to-appstore-that-is-the-question/

======
davabr
Looking for your + or - on going the route for native iOS app or using an
HTML5 framework.

